# [OT] Scancodes "verbiegen"

## sokar2000

Moin moin!

An einem Notebook hats zwei Tastaturen: die Interne, PS/2, und ne externe, USB. Der Benutzer dieses Books ist extremer Freund von Hotkeys. Also soll ich dafür sorgen, dass er das PS/2-Dingens als "Schreibtastatur" und die am USB als "Kommandotastatur" verwenden kann.

Im Klartext: Drückt man an PS/2 auf Buchstabe a, soll ein a in der Konsole erscheinen. Drückt man allerdings auf der USB auf a, soll ein vordefiniertes Kommando ausgeführt werden. Für diese Aufgabe müsste ich die Scancodes der USB-Tastatur verbiegen.

Das Abfangen der Scancodes kann man so viel ich weiss mit hotkey erledigen. Aber wie krieg ich das mit dem verbiegen der Scancodes hin?

Bin für jeden Hinweis Dankbar!

s2k

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Das sollte Dir weiter helfen (Ist zwar von SuSE aber gültig):

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2000/06/052-keymaps/keymaps.html

http://portal.suse.de/sdb/de/2002/10/extrakeys.html

http://portal.suse.de/sdb/de/1999/12/cg_spckeyboard.html

----------

## firefly

so einfach wird das nicht gehen, da per setkeycodes und konsorten, die keymap für alle angeschlossenen Tastaturen verändert werden.

Denn der keyboard "manager" im kernel(kbd) kann nicht zwischen verschiedenen Tastaturen unterscheiden.

Es gibt nen Patch dafür(ruby), der das ändern soll.

gruß

firefly

----------

## sokar2000

Ruby scheint das zu sein, was ich suche. Nur leider blick ich bei den Docs überhaup net durch...

Ich hab einfach mal so ins Blaue hinein probiert, die Kernelsourcen wie üblich (naja) zu patchen. Patch meint, der patch wäre schon installiert. Und wenn ich ihn zum patchen zwinge, zerschiesst er mir die Sourcen.

Kernelversion (2.6.11-1 von kernel.org) und patch (für 2.6.11-1) passen zusammen.

Ich bin ratlos...

thx

s2k

----------

